
Student designs handheld robotic guide dog - nmstoker
https://youtu.be/GHGBcwWWNOs
======
nmstoker
A few more details here too: [https://newatlas.com/robotics/theia-blind-
handheld-robotic-g...](https://newatlas.com/robotics/theia-blind-handheld-
robotic-guide-dog/?amp=true&__twitter_impression=true)

